# PC Tools Application question



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Just starting today, when I turn on the laptop, a window appears saying "PC Tools Tray Application has stopped working". I can close the box and nothing seems affected as I go on and use the computer. I did a search on the internet for PC TOOLS TRAY and don't understand the answers that my search turned up--I can't find anything called PC TOOLS TRAY on the computer. Any suggestions??
Thanks!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What brand of computer? What operating system.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

WisJim said:


> Just starting today, when I turn on the laptop, a window appears saying "PC Tools Tray Application has stopped working". I can close the box and nothing seems affected as I go on and use the computer. I did a search on the internet for PC TOOLS TRAY and don't understand the answers that my search turned up--I can't find anything called PC TOOLS TRAY on the computer. Any suggestions??
> Thanks!!


I suspect that your computer came with a trial version of PCTools, so you will need to pay them to continue using it. Since you don't seem to know what it is, you're probably better if without it.

Just so you know, PCTools is a utility suite for advanced users.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how much of an advanced user you have to be, but this is what i think we are talking about. It came as a package on your pc and if you want to continue to use it you have to pay. I like spyware doctor and the registry mechanic, i dont have the rest of the suite. If you already have anti spyware and anti virus protection i am saying use which ever you are comfortable with. I like the two products i have of PC tools, but to each his own. This is what i was thinking you have. See where it says "purchase" that makes you continue to have each thing. If you get the entire package, the last on the list, you got it all. I hate when they put that crap on your pc, like symantec, etc. Just dump it all and use what you have IMHO. But dont do without.

From what you are sayin so far, this is what i think you have. If you are advanced enough to understand anti malware, keep it or dump it. Up to you.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Birchbark said:


> But dont do without.


Yes, absolutely. If he was depending in it for virus protection then he'll need an alternate anti-virus application, preferably a free one like AVG or Avast.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The computer is an HP laptop with Vista home premium, about a year and a half old. Never had this PC Tools thing show up before. I am using Avast antivirus after becoming disgusted with Norton over the years.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Then it is nothing to worry about, Just an "Pop Up Ad" to get YOU to BUY into the Products that are available from PC Tools.
I had the PC tools Registry Mechanic and it worked great. Now I have a Mac and I don't need things like that any more.


----------



## Fred Williams (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

Here is some useful information on pc tools.

PC tools can provide much important information about the condition of the computer system. The information may be in the type of histogram, graph or report. Using such information can be a great help in searching and fixing problems. In due course the user add and eliminate devices, drivers and software, the system would be left with an irrelevant registry entry system, which can cause to the slower function of the computer. The user can utilize PC tools that can aid to clean the entries and initiate in making the OS to work faster.

_______________
Pc Tools


----------

